
Mars Rover Finds Changing Rocks, Surprising Scientists - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/18/science/mars-rover-finds-changing-rocks-surprising-scientists.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
mturmon
It is fascinating to see how much geological history the team has been able to
uncover with the various point measurements and a stratigraphic analysis. The
best summary I know of is in this article in _Science_
([http://www.sciencemag.org/content/350/6257/aac7575.abstract?...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/350/6257/aac7575.abstract?sid=4250fa26-519a-4e0c-bec2-907515c707fc)),
which documents the discovery of stream beds feeding an ancient lake within
Gale crater, river delta formations with progressively finer sediments, and
small eroded canyons. It's impressive work.

(Full text article appears to be here:
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Linda_Kah/publication/2...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Linda_Kah/publication/282734758_Deposition_exhumation_and_paleoclimate_of_an_ancient_lake_deposit_Gale_crater_Mars/links/561bb9e308ae78721fa102b8.pdf))

------
hellbanner
Does the end say there is life on mars?

"The scientists did not present new findings on organics, the carbon-based
molecules that could serve as the building blocks for life. Dr. Vasavada said
that signs of organics had been spotted, but the scientists were still
analyzing them.

“Stay tuned,” he said. “There are organics in several of these samples we’ve
been seeing lately.”"

~~~
ubernostrum
"Organic" simply means "containing carbon". Not all organic molecules
originate in living organisms; in fact, probably the overwhelming,
stupefyingly huge majority of organic molecules in the universe are of non-
life origin.

------
nmc
Original story from NASA: [http://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/rocks-rich-in-
silica-present...](http://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/rocks-rich-in-silica-
present-puzzles-for-mars-rover-team)

------
peter303
Got to pump up that funding with continuous new discoveries.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
If you're not making new discoveries, what's the point of doing science.

~~~
gnur
Confirmation of existing discoveries perhaps?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Maybe once there are a few hundred rovers driving around up there.

